# MysticalJet set-up



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

I am in the process of building a new theater due to a move. My theater is pretty much only for movies and maybe Television ... so not really looking to optimize for music listening I do not have my entire system yet but below explains what I have/had from the last theater and what I would like to go to ...

Old/Current System:
Receiver/Amp: HK AVR254
Game system: Xbox360, PS3
DVD/BD Player: PS3
Speakers : All JBL Venue series
2 X Stadium 3-WAY 8" Dual Speaker
1 X Voice 2-WAY 5" Dual CC Speaker
2 X Balcony 2-WAY 4" on wall speaker
1 X SUB 12 12" 500w Powered Subwoofer
Projector: Mitsubishi HC 4900 1080P

New/Future System (subject to change )
Receiver/Amp: Marantz SR6005 (if I win) if not: Pioneer VSX 1020 or Denon AVR-1912
Game System: XBOX 360, PS3
DVD/BD Player: PS3
Speakers:
2 X Stadium 3-WAY 8" Dual Speaker (to start but looking to upgrade eventually)
1 X Voice 2-WAY 5" Dual CC Speaker (to start but looking to upgrade eventually)
4 X Axiom M3 in-wall
2 X 12" Sub (TBD) - Looking at Lava or DIY
4 X Bass Shakers controlled by a spare receiver/amp
Media Center: HTPC
Projector: Panasonic PT-AE4000U


My theater build thread here


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

Decided to update as I get the new equipment:

7.2 system (with 9.2 speakers)
LCR: 3 X Aperion Intimus 5T towers (sound unbelievable!!)
Side Surrounds L & R: 4 X HD-W65 High Definition In-Wall Speakers
Rear L & R: TBD
Subwoofer: TBD
Bass Shaker: TBD

Reciever: HK 254 for now (will be using pre-outs with Amps)
2 Channel Amp (FL & FR): TBD
Monoblock Amp (Center): TBD
Amp for 2nd set of Side Surrounds: TBD
Amp for Bass Shakers: TBD

Projector: Mitsubishi HC4900 (looking to upgrade - Mits 6800 potentially)
Media Center: HTPC To be built

DVD/BD Player: PS3
Gaming: PS3 & XBOX 360


----------

